# carte vidéo pour powermac g5 quad



## vlotho (21 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,
Je cherche une carte vidéo pour un G5 Quad que j'ai acheté récemment. C'est pour installer un unix like dessus et il me faut absolument une carte ati car les nvidia ne sont pas pris en charge.
Qu'est ce qu'il y aurait de compatible, flashable ou pas, et si flashable comment faire ?


----------



## vlotho (22 Janvier 2016)

je sais que le sujet a été traité de nombreuses fois, mais je souhaiterais surtout avoir un récapitulatif de tous ce qui existe, et de ce qui est possible aujourd'hui.


----------



## melaure (22 Janvier 2016)

vlotho a dit:


> je sais que le sujet a été traité de nombreuses fois, mais je souhaiterais surtout avoir un récapitulatif de tous ce qui existe, et de ce qui est possible aujourd'hui.




Un sujet à lire ...


----------



## dandu (3 Février 2016)

De ce que j'ai compris, il faut une ATi basique avec une ROM Apple pour démarrer (en gros, celle de base) et n'importe quel modèle PC classique pour le reste, sans besoin de flasher.


----------

